# Church fathers and Biblical autographs?



## Stope (Apr 27, 2017)

I think I read somewhere something like:

One of the apostolic fathers, though he didn't have the autographs, maintained that he did in fact see them (or something like that)...

It might have been a different scenario, but it was something to show that the translations they had after the autographs were still the same as the autos...

Ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## MW (Apr 27, 2017)

This is likely referring to Tertullian, who wrote about 180AD: "Come now, you who would indulge a better curiosity, if you would apply it to the business of your salvation, run over the apostolic churches, in which the very thrones of the apostles are still pre-eminent in their places, in which their own authentic writings are read, uttering the voice and representing the face of each of them severally." There is a question as to whether "authentic writings" refers to the autographs or accurate copies of them.


----------

